# Bigger cardinal tetra bullying one particular smaller cardinal tetra



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

my bigger and much older cardinal tetra is bullying a much smaller cardinal tetra that i got last night by literally ramming into its body around the head area, especially on the eyes and it looks like it REALLY hurts, what do i do?*c/p*


----------



## M Ness (Nov 6, 2011)

They are shoaling/schooling fish. I have seen where singles get aggressive if not kept with a school.

I have not kept those specifically, but I have had problems like that with other fish behaving like that. Mostly large cichlids though. I have found that rearranging the tank cuts down on the aggressive behavior. Basically makes the established fish feel out of place rather than defending his turf from the new addition.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh, and the older fish is a little lopsided, is that normal?


----------

